# dropping (or what) connection

## mistake25

hi,

i'm experiencing problem with connection dropping with facebook, I'm able to login, it loads home page for first time, but then I can't do anything it refuses to load any page, even refresh is not successfull, it just keeps loading, but show nothing (even not error page) just keeps loading, have not experienced such problem on any other site, even there is not problem when I use windows on the same computer. Have anyone idea why is this happening? What should I do about it?

thanks

----------

## Dont Panic

Which browser and browser version?

Also, which version of adobe-flash (if any)?

----------

## mistake25

it doesn't depend on browser tried firefox-10.1 and firefox-11, latest opera-11.61 and epiphany-3.2.1 it's the same in all of them, version of flash is 11.1.102.63

hope it helps

----------

## Dont Panic

It may be a shot in the dark, but I've run across similar issues when you have stale DNS cache entries somewhere (especially if you have a home router, or something similar).

You only run into issues when you call up pages with stale DNS entries, everything else works fine.

Try editing your /etc/resolv.conf file, and change the DNS servers to public DNS servers like Google's (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) or OpenDNS (208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220).

If nothing else, it is a possibility that is worth eliminating.

----------

## Mistwolf

I have had similar issues with Facebook.  Just get what appears to be a blank page.  Only way to resolve it, for me, is to delete all that Facebook cookies.  Then everything works for 1 day-3+months.

This may or may not help in this case.

Mistwolf

----------

## mistake25

actually I'm using opendns servers and I have setup firefox to automatically delete all history, cookies, etc after closing, so it is not caused by this either, some other ideas?

----------

